# Preparing for 2014. (Hope this is the right forum...)



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

In the year 2014, we want to go 100% organic/natural. We are willing to buy what we can't make ourselves but would like to make as much as we can by ourselves. We are starting a garden this year (to get a jump on 2014) consisting of: cauliflower, brocolli, celery, lettuce, potatoes, LOTS of tomatoes (I'm a salsa and spaghetti junky), peppers, carrots, beets... And squash/watermelon. We raise goats for milk, have a couple calves that will be butchered at that point, and will hopefully have a pig or two in the freezer. Problem is... we have a small house. And limited freezer space. So what can be canned, what can be frozen? Should we consider drying some meat?
Also, I am interested in making a small cheese cave under the house. Does that sound reasonable? How do you ensure that the cheese stays the proper temperature? We live in northern lower michigan and our winters are quite the drastic change from summer.
Also if any of you happen to be from my region, and are a homesteader like myself, let me know what you do and how you do it.

Please, thank you!
PS. I have never canned anything in my life. I do not have a pressure canner. I do have a vacuum sealer. I have butchered our own chickens/ and a goat before and frozen the meat, so I'm not completely deficient. lol.:whistlin:


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

Also, can you think of anything else we should maybe think of growing/attempting to preserve? Keeping in mind we have approximately one acre to work with. (our livestock is on my mother's neighboring property so the gardin will have to be on OUR acre.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

caulifower and beets i dont know about. my gm canned pickeled beets. i like brocolli frozed. celery, peppers, carrots i dehydrate. potatoes store in cheese cave. salsa and spaghetti sauce you can water bath. you can dehydrate meat (jerkey) to me its sorta snack food. you can also can meat but will need a pressure canner.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

A cheese cave sounds incredible! 

As for preserving food, I think most veggies do best dehydrated and then they take up almost no space! They last forever, especially with your vacuum sealer. I am constantly amazed how great the dried veggies are in rice and soups. 

So you'll need room for a dehydrator and a pressure canner. 

Get a good pressure canner (if you can swing the price the All American will last your lifetime and is a joy to behold and use) and just start canning to learn, stock is a good place to start. Eventually you can grow and can your own beans. I can a lot of meats, stews and chili for quick meals as well. 

If you haven't read any of Jackie Clay's books she is a great resource for preserving anything and everything. Realize that some of her books are just the "Ask Jackie" column from Backwoods Home Magazine, but I've found those to be good as well, just not tutorials. Her pressure canning instructions were more detailed than any others I could find and helped me get over the fear of those first canning episodes. And she's an inspiring woman as well.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

I think a cheese cave sounds incredible also. I love my dehydrator and canner and feel that are an absolute must. You will love canning once you get started and everyone here is always happy to help. Vosey is right about the equipment and Jackie Clay and also get a Ball Blue Book.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

You've gotten great advice already, but I'll add to it! You just have to try different ways of preserving the veggies to see what you like. Onions - gotta have canned caramelized ones and dried. Broccoli - frozen and dried. Beans - canned and dried. Etc, etc.

jackie clay's recipes are great.

Moldy


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

You will love pressure canning meat. It's actually easier than making jam as far as I'm concerned. 

Raising bunnies or chickens will help with your garden. Plus with the chickens you have eggs. My chickens lay eggs so big they don't fit into the cartons I get from other people.


----------



## Prov31Wife (Dec 20, 2012)

I know this isn't what it is...but I'm imaging a golden cave MADE of cheese...

Many things can be canned if you have a pressure canner. Some veggies are better frozen, some are good dehydrated, others are good canned. If you are going to be 100% or almost 100% homegrown, I think you will need a pressure canner, a boiling water canner, and a dehydrator so you can experiment with what you like and have a good variety of tools.

Canning isnt difficult. It's mostly boiling things. I just started last july and have literally hundreds of jars. I've dehydrated oranges and apples, canned every type of pickle and salsa imaginable, jam, fruit butters, pressure canned all kinds of things: broth, chicken, pulled pork, pork shoulder, ham, deer, ground deer, carrots, green beans, homemade baked beans, turnip greens.


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

what kind of cheese were you going to keep in your "cave" if any have a mold I would worry about getting out and growing where it is not wanted if that is possible 
check out the dairy forum here and see what they have to add in the way of advice 
good luck to you


----------



## MuskovyMom (May 31, 2012)

I concur with the comments about dehydrator & canner (especially pressure canning meats - you'll find it's great cracking open a jar & having instant food!). Invest in good quality of both and you'll be good. I found a really great place to start for learning canning was the USDA guidelines.

Another thought towards DIY: we've been doing a lot of malting (sprouting) of our grains then dehydrating to then grind our own flour. If you want to go into grinding grains, we've got a Country Living Grain Mill (hooked up to an old exercise bike) and an Eschenfelder grain flaker. Even if you don't grow your own grain, you might be able to readily source organic grains. You'll find you can get some neat baking done with these two tools (and toss in a sourdough culture and you'll be really set).

FYI - great use for dehydrated zucchini rounds is pan frying in a shallow layer of oil - they crisp up beautifully and taste awesome.


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

This excellent information!!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Find a friend who is willing to come help you can- to do a simple batch of jam or jelly with you- don't get discouraged if you do not put enough up this year- we have been canning seriously for 3 yrs- 5 yrs total- the first 2 yrs were purely gift giving easy things- canning isn't hard- it can be time consuming and you need to follow directions- but you will get the hang of it- your internet connection and this site is your friend!


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone... I have a friend that cans and is going to let me borrow her book. Maybe I am getting too far ahead of myself, and I should focus on getting a decent garden GOING first, lol. Do you think organic in 2014 sounds feasable?


----------

